
Why Aren’t There More Women in Science and Technology? - sethbannon
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/why-arent-there-more-women-in-science-and-technology-1519918657?__twitter_impression=true
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16510586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16510586),
which is a longer interview with the author on the same topic.

------
shadowmore
I guess it's foolish to hope that, at least once, in a single article, the
utterly unfounded "must have 50% representation" would actually be supported
by some kind of argument.

Or to anticipate at least someone mentioning that equality of opportunity is
already present, while equality of outcome is inherently tyrannical.

Or to expect that anyone will demand that coal mining and manual labor have
50% female representation as well.

~~~
titanix2
> unfounded "must have 50% representation"

The problem is not that it is unfounded, it is that it’s an ideological
stance. Poundering it is out of question as it does not advance the agenda.
The real issue is diversity of opinion in mainstream news outlet.

~~~
shadowmore
You basically have to behave as a parsing script with the media now. I find
myself immediately scanning the article for links to sources and emphasized
data points, especially if the headline is clearly exaggerated.

~~~
titanix2
Yes, more that ever we have to be critical of what we read. A problem I see is
that some people now distrust so much the mainstream medias that they turn to
unreliable or complotist sources of "information". This could be largely
avoidable if the existing plurality of opinions were more broadly expressed by
publishers.

In my country the press developed a whole lexicon of expressions to avoid
speaking of any senstive topics. But once you know some keywords and watch
what information was left out, you could build a more accurate image of the
underlying fact. But that required some awareness.

